# Mail ne synchronise plus avec GMail IMAP



## g.camp (8 Août 2008)

Bonjour, 

Jusqu'à aujourd'hui, Mail.app et GMail synchronisait parfaitement par IMAP. 

Mais depuis aujourd'hui, il ne le fait plus... En fait il le fait à l'ouverture, mais pas par la suite :mouais:

En ce moment je prend mes mail par GMail notifier, mais c'est pas très ergonomique... 

Voici ce que j'ai fait : 

- Réinstaller Mail avec pacifist
- Jeter les préférence
- Déinstaller les add-on de Mail
- Activer et réactiver IMAP dans GMail
- Les classique autorisations

J'ai cherché sur Google et je n'est rien trouvé... 

Une idée?


----------



## g.camp (8 Août 2008)

J'ai trouvé des gens ayant le même problème, mais pas plus de solution...

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=7486202&#7486202

Quoi qu'il en soit c'est une question pour le forum "Internet et réseau", je déplace&#8230;

EDIT: C'est ok, mais c'est Mail qui a le problème, pas le réseau...


----------



## pascalformac (8 Août 2008)

ca m'a fait ca de temps en temps
Et ca semble etre une faiblesse de serveur

( A noter  Mercredi et Jeudi  il y a eu des gros probleme de serveurs google-gmail  )
http://www.macworld.com/article/134892/2008/08/googleapps.html


----------



## g.camp (8 Août 2008)

Mmmm, peut-être mais là ça fait quelque temps que c'est comme ça...  Environ 3 jours...


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Août 2008)

g.camp a dit:


> Mmmm, peut-être mais là ça fait quelque temps que c'est comme ça...  Environ 3 jours...


 
Moi quand ça m'arrive je coupe mail et je le relance.....

....sinon je consulte via safari 


C'est pas si grave que ça, si ?


----------



## pascalformac (8 Août 2008)

g.camp a dit:


> Mmmm, peut-être mais là ça fait quelque temps que c'est comme ça...  Environ 3 jours...


3 jours? soit Mercredi Jeudi Vendredi

Et tu notes pas comme une curieuse coincidence avec la date d'apparition des soucis averés (et reconnus par google)?


----------



## intra (8 Août 2008)

Moi aussi j'ai remarqué le probleme: je lisait un mail sur mon telephone et il apparait commen non lu dans mail meme apres pas mal de temps. Pareil e lisant le mais à partir de l'interface Web de Gmail ou de mon ordi au travail. On va voir ce que ca donne dans les jours à venir


----------



## g.camp (8 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> 3 jours? soit Mercredi Jeudi Vendredi
> 
> Et tu notes pas comme une curieuse coincidence avec la date d'apparition des soucis averés (et reconnus par google)?



Le lien que tu m'as donnée fait référence à un problème qui empêchait les utilisateurs de se connecter à leurs comptes... Moi je peux me connecter mais pas par IMAP, je n'est jamais vu cette erreur 502... :mouais:

Et oui le webmail c'est bien, mais c'est encore mieux Mail!


----------



## pascalformac (8 Août 2008)

et alors?
ce que j'essaye de te faire comprendre c'est qu'il y a eu des soucis averés chez gmail ces 3 derniers jours
( y compris chez moi avec l'imap)

l'étendu de l'impact n'est pas détaillé, cela a bien pu impacter le serveur de consultation en ligne de telle zone à tel moment  ou ceux gerant l'imap ou les 2  et a peut etre encore un impact

tu peux fort bien tenter ca
te logguer en ligne
DÉCocher IMAP
te DÉ-logguer de gmail ( fin de connexion)

redemarrer le mac 
te RElogguer sur gmail
et remettre l'imap en ligne

et même chose en changeant volontairement une donnée sur Mail redemmarer puis en la REcorrigeant


----------



## g.camp (24 Août 2008)

J'ai trouvé ma solution, drastique, mais ça marche...

Malgré ce que pascalformac disait, c'est bien un problème de Mail.app, et non GMail...

J'ai tout simplement effacé les document dans Library/Mail/ et ~/Library/Mail et ça marché! :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (24 Août 2008)

Sans doute un des fichiers de session corrompu (une des plist Mail)

en passant
il était inutile de réinstaller Mail via pacifist
tu as experimenté toii même
c'est le nettoyage de fichiers qui a solutionné


----------



## iPhone3000 (4 Septembre 2008)

Desole je suis totalement novice sur Mac , le mien est tout nouveau et est en 10.5 . JJ'ai le meme probleme que vous avec Mail et Gmail , quelqu'un a donné la solution avec solution d'aller dans Library/Mail , et un deuxieme chemin d'acces mais le probleme est que je ne trouve pas..
Je cherche dans le Spotlight "Library" et j'ai un dossier mais vide a l'interieur enfin bon si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider et m'expliquer comment arriver la bas que je retablisse tout ca.
Merci beaucoup de votre aide.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Septembre 2008)

bienvenue 
AVANT d'envisager les mesures " drastiques" ( et pas forcement faciles pour un novice , quoiqu'en imap c'est pas trop dur)

quel est le souci?

et quel 10.5 ? à jour? entretenu?


----------



## iPhone3000 (4 Septembre 2008)

Totalement novice sur Mac , mais sur pc , no problem je suis un chef 
Oui nouveau de il y a 2 semaines.
10.5.4
Entrenu .. ? oui j'y prend vachement soin pour le momment et c'est un macbook.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Septembre 2008)

va lire ca
le bon réglage Gmail corrigé à la main
--------------------------
Novice de chez tout frais

allez hop les bases
Très bons tutos vidéos en francais
http://rhinos-mac.fr/

autres tutos special débutants  en francais ( divers formes de tutos)
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html

tutos officiels Apple (tous beaux tout neufs)
pour leopard mais même principes généraux pour OS précédents
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/mac101/

bon site sur OS X
http://www.osxfacile.com/index.html


----------

